# Slow Shutter on D5100



## kevindriscoll70 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hartz (user) suggested you should shut off red eye flash.  Indeed he was partially correct.

To fully correct, do the following:
Menu
     Custom Menu
          Autofocus
                Choose a1
                    Choose "Release"


----------



## kevindriscoll70 (Jun 22, 2012)

CORRECTION!!!!
Turn Custom Setting D4 (exposure delay mode) to OFF.


----------

